# Rapido 924F



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

What TV's have other 924 owners used if not utilising the bespoke TV cabinet please? Thanks Barry


----------



## williamb (May 1, 2005)

*Television*

When I had my 924f I used a 10 inch dropdown unit under the cabinet which I found better not as high no stiff neck...


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: Television*



williamb said:


> When I had my 924f I used a 10 inch dropdown unit under the cabinet which I found better not as high no stiff neck...


That's what we are intending to do. Can you remember the unit - was it a combi with inbuilt freeview? cheers Barry


----------



## williamb (May 1, 2005)

I have sent a pm....william


----------

